# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Mannen versus vrouwen;veroudering gezichtshuid - Artikel

## Agnes574

Veroudert een mannenhuid zoals een vrouwenhuid???

Mannen worden 'beter' ouder dan vrouwen. Of is het de maatschappij die mannen beter aanvaardt wanneer zij ouder worden? In elk geval begint de veroudering van de huid, waarover vrouwen zich al jaren zorgen maken, ook hun partners te interesseren. Maar kunnen mannen zich tevredenstellen met dezelfde verzorgingsproducten? 


Mannen en vrouwen, een kwestie van huid? 

Een mannenhuid en een vrouwenhuid hebben dezelfde structuur. De huid bestaat steeds uit dezelfde componenten en dezelfde huidlagen. Toch merkt men een aantal verschillen (naast de beharing uiteraard): een mannenhuid is vaker vet, dikker en gevoeliger voor puistjes. De oorzaak van deze verschillen is het testosteron. Dit mannelijk hormoon, dat aangemaakt wordt in de mannelijke geslachtsklieren (vrouwen hebben ook een kleine hoeveelheid testosteron, aangemaakt in de bijnieren), heeft een invloed op de talgklieren, die huidsmeer produceren. Huidsmeer is een vetlaagje aan het huidoppervlak.


Mannen hebben een vettere en beter beschermde huid 

Omdat zij geactiveerd worden door het testosteron, zijn de talgklieren van mannen actiever. Een gemiddelde mannenhuid is dus vetter, ook al hebben sommige mannen uiteraard een droge huid. Ondanks nadelen zoals een blinkende huid en, in sommige omstandigheden, puistjes, speelt huidsmeer een belangrijke rol in de bescherming van de huid. Tamelijk vette huiden worden dus 'beter' ouder dan droge huiden en dat verklaart dus waarom mannen op dat gebied bevoordeeld zijn ten opzichte van vrouwen.


Ook een mannenhuid heeft extra verzorging nodig 

Omdat de structuur van een mannenhuid dezelfde is als die van een vrouwenhuid, zijn de werkzame bestanddelen die men aantreft in producten voor mannen meestal dezelfde als de bestanddelen die men gebruikt in producten voor de vrouw: fruitzuur, hydraterende bestanddelen en bestanddelen voor een matte huid, mineralen, enz. Het belangrijkste verschil is dat mannen wellicht recht zullen hebben op veel lichtere texturen, omdat zij minder hydratatie nodig hebben. En dat verschil wordt in de loop der jaren steeds groter. Bij vrouwen wordt de huid inderdaad droger naarmate zij ouder worden. Dat is zeker het geval tijdens de menopauze. Crèmes voor dames op rijpere leeftijd zijn rijker aan werkzame bestanddelen en zijn ook meer hydraterend. Zij zijn dus nog minder geschikt voor een mannenhuid, die met de jaren niet zoveel verandert omdat het hormonengehalte slechts zeer langzaam vermindert. Jongere mannen kunnen er dus plezier in scheppen de producten van hun vriendin te lenen, maar naarmate de jaren vorderen, zal dat steeds minder resultaat opleveren. En als het feit dat zij hun eigen producten hebben, mannen zou kunnen overtuigen om zichzelf een beetje te verwennen, wie zou daarover durven klagen?



13/05/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

